# Ohio bassmasters weekend series



## Bray34 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm looking for a link with a boater anybody looking for a link with a co angler?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishin_Joe (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey bud i just my schedule yesterday i needed to make sure i had off. I didnt forget about you man i am going to register here in the next couple days. Ill pm u when i register

Joe


----------



## Bray34 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks man I appreciate it I just wanted to get in I'm pretty amped about this year 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bray34 (Nov 22, 2010)

It would probably be better if you email me at [email protected]


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## terrywatsonfishing (Jan 19, 2012)

hi aaron, if fishin' joe doesn't get ahold of you I have considered fishing a couple of these. my e-mail is:[email protected]


----------

